# RecipeDB - AUSSIE AMBER ALE



## Sydneybrewer (11/1/11)

AUSSIE AMBER ALE  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               6 Votes        Brewer's Notes mashed 66c for 60min, raised 76c for 10min mashoutboil 60minfermented at 18cHops are GALAXY (not in the database)yeast is re-cultured Coopers from a 6 pack or alternatively use the coopers dry yeast pack or s-04 enjoy!!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.6 kg JWM Light Munich    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.2 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.05 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Admiral (Pellet, 14.8AA%, 10mins)    30 g Admiral (Pellet, 14.8AA%, 0mins)    15 g Admiral (Pellet, 14.8AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     250 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 43.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 30 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 10 days


----------



## RobW (11/1/11)

I made a "sparkling" Aussie Amber Ale after the thread late last year and it wasvery tasty.



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Name 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.8 Cryer Maris Otter Pale Ale 
6.2 Bairds Pale Crystal 
1.0 JWM Chocolate Malt 


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Super Pride Pellet 13.00 23.6 40 min.


Yeast
-----

Coopers Sparkling Ale


----------



## Sydneybrewer (11/1/11)

yeah my best beer yet.. am in love with galaxy hops atm :icon_drool2: and i am quite proud of the subtle coffee/choc notes that this beer has.


----------



## beerbog (11/1/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: AUSSIE AMBER ALE



This looks pretty good, might have to give it a crack. :beerbang:


----------



## Sydneybrewer (11/1/11)

Please do and post the results :icon_cheers:


----------



## felon (11/1/11)

+1 for galaxy hops. Looks like a cracker of recipe. Will have give this a go in a few weeks time.


----------



## felon (11/1/11)

What temp are you mashing at?


----------



## Sydneybrewer (11/1/11)

Mashed at 66 For 60 for this then raised to 76 for 10, then a 60 min boil.


----------



## felon (12/1/11)

Thanks


----------



## beerbog (9/4/11)

Just laid one into a cube, will let you know how it is when I ferment it. :beerbang:


----------



## ekul (9/4/11)

I made an amber ale the other day, it was one of my better beers.

46L batch
4.75kg bb ale malt
3.25kg bb galaxy malt (didn't want to open another sack of ale... was being lazy)
.5kg amber malt
.5kg munich II
.4kg bb wheat
.2kg simpsons crystal (med i hink)

Hops
50g POR flowers 9.5%AA @ 60
handful of fresh por and cluster flowers picked straight of the vine @ 15

coopers yeast

Turned out delightful, put down the other cube last sunday

I love the chocolate coffee overtones that the amber malt adds.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (10/4/11)

sweet please do gibbo, i have made this 3 times now, and have 1 in the bottle conditioning atm. i even thought about tweaking it but then thought the better of it, why fix what isnt broken. :chug:


----------



## beerbog (3/5/11)

Just tried after gassing and it is excellent. I fermented with us05. Well done, will definitely brew again. :beerbang:


----------



## Sydneybrewer (3/5/11)

Glad you liked the recipe mate, seems to go good with the american yeasts aswell, recently made this with wyeast1272 and i think i like it better then the coopers version, really allows the hops to come through


----------



## aliasp (13/6/12)

brewed this last weekend, will see how it turns out, the wort certainly looked and tasted great. its fermenting now.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/6/12)

just added this to promash so it's on my to do list. looks very tasty


----------



## Shifter (16/6/12)

My offering mashing as I type.

*Amber ale* (American Amber Ale)

23 ltrs

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 15.7 (EBC): 31.0
Bitterness (IBU): 45.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

79.1% Pale Ale Malt 4.2kg
9.42% Munich I 0.5 kg
5.65% Crystal 270 0.300 kg
4.71% Amber Malt 0.250 kg
1.13% Chocolate 0.06 kg

0.5 g/L Galaxy (12.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) 12g
0.7 g/L Galaxy (12.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) 15g
1.1 g/L Galaxy (12.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) 25g
0.9 g/L Galaxy (12.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)	20g ?

1 off Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## thedragon (24/9/12)

Shifter said:


> My offering mashing as I type



G'day Shifter. How'd this one turn out? I like the look of it and wouldn't mind brewing this while watching the footy on Saturday.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/9/12)

i brewed this a few weeks ago. holy shirt. pretty amazing

get on it if you havn't already


----------



## Nossil (28/9/12)

Going to brew this tomorrow and am wondering how to adjust for no-chill?

Plugging the recipe into Brewmate spits out an IBU of 41.1
Click no-chill and it bumps the IBU right up to 75.4 :blink: :blink: 

If I go the whole "deduct 20 mins" for no-chill by say making the 60 mins hop addition to 40 min and adjust the 10 min to 0min and the 0min just dry hop I get an IBU of 45. Is this the right way to do it? Or will I be missing some galaxy flavour in this brew??


----------



## punkin (29/9/12)

Nossil said:


> Going to brew this tomorrow and am wondering how to adjust for no-chill?
> 
> Plugging the recipe into Brewmate spits out an IBU of 41.1
> Click no-chill and it bumps the IBU right up to 75.4 :blink: :blink:
> ...




The best way i have found to do it in Brewmate is to type it in as normal. Then note down the ibu's represented by each hop addition.

Type in a new recipe with the no chill button clicked from the start and add your hops by guessing till you have the same ibu contributions from each addition. I will usually move my late addition hops back 10-15 mins too to try to get the same flavour/aroma from them.

Hope this helps, but this is just the only way i found to recreate beers that i knew well before i went no chill.


----------



## Shifter (29/9/12)

thedragon said:


> G'day Shifter. How'd this one turn out? I like the look of it and wouldn't mind brewing this while watching the footy on Saturday.



Turned out really well. But go easy on the chocolate malt as it packs quite a flavour punch. This beer mellows verb well and the Galaxy shines through. Very tasty and enjoyable. I think I ended up dry hopping with 26g of Galaxy. Enjoy - go the Sparrows!


----------



## thedragon (30/9/12)

Shifter said:


> Turned out really well. But go easy on the chocolate malt as it packs quite a flavour punch. This beer mellows verb well and the Galaxy shines through. Very tasty and enjoyable. I think I ended up dry hopping with 26g of Galaxy. Enjoy - go the Sparrows!



Good to hear that is worked out well. 

I put this down today. followed the grain bill as listed in the recipe, but adjusted the hop schedule as I no chill. I'll add the 0 minute addition as a dry hop on day 4. Looking forward to drinking it and hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## thedragon (10/11/12)

Couldn't wait any longer. Opened one of these after just three weeks in the bottle. 

I hate it when people write "this is the best beer I've ever made", so I won't, although it wouldn't be far from the truth. IMHO this is a seriously good beer: clear, amber colour; great aroma; subtle chocolate taste. Looking forward to sharing it with my mates. 

If you've not put one of these down yet, do yourself a favour...

Sydneybrewer, thanks for a great recipe.


----------

